# Finally Bought a Fish from Thailand!!!!



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

So very excited, now just gotta play the waiting game for him to arrive. I was sold the minute I spotted him, im truely in love!!! Since My fav NFL team is New England, and he is R/W/B, I will name him Patriot!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Gorgeous, i seen him before  hes a beauty!


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

How the heck do they arrive alive from thailand?


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont care how they do it, as long as he arrives alive. He's so stunning!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> How the hell do they arrive alive from thailand?


They are shipped from Thailand to an importer in USA that has a licence to import fish. Then they are shipped to the buyer from the importer. Every country has an importer or two. 

He's stunning, a dream fish for sure!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw him last yesterday! He's really beautiful! Make sure to post pics when he arrives!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

oh you can bet on more pics....Imma spam him up....He is so beautiful!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! When is he supposed to arrive?


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

just paid today, so No time soon. they said they would let me know, when they send to transhipper, adn then transhipper said shed let me know when she sends him.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

which transhipper are you using? I know Jennifer's next shipment will be leaving Thailand on Sunday


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh okay! I've never ordered a betta from thailand either, but i really want to! For my birthday maybe.....


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! congrats, i bet you're super excited :3


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes I am SUPER DUPER excited, I'm going with Linda Olsen in CO. Thailand ships to her this sunday! So he said my fish will go out sunday, WOOT WOOT!!! then just wait to hear that it arrived here in the US safely and then shipped back here to me.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

The Guy sent me an update from thailand of my fish bagged and boxed up to ship to the US, it leaves thailand today!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

he shipped on the 18th from thailand, and I recieved my fish today on the 22nd. I'd say thats pretty darn good time for thailand to my little town. He looks to be doing well, im getting him ready for a small QT tank right now.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohhhh Congratz!!!! Pics are a MUST!


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see pictures when he's all settled it! Linda is a fabulous shipper, she's the only one I'll use!! Love her!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pictures of him, he looks so pretty. love his colors. when I get the money I am also going to be getting my next betta from Thailand.. I love how colorful their fish are.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooow. 0.o can I have one of his *hopefully* future offspring if you breed him???!!! =D He looks like an english flag!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ditto!!!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a very gorgeous betta! I love it! Good choice!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Why are you selling him?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! He is amazing and definitely has the Patriot colors.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Why are you selling him?


He is selling him?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fieldz said:


> How the hell do they arrive alive from thailand?


all petstore fish come from Thailand.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> He is selling him?



Yes, this user buys fish and then sells them for slightly more, and makes up stories about why, this one on his fb site said his female died...Well it's pretty obvious from this thread there never was a female. He also sold some petco veiltails on aquabid awhile ago. The mods have been notified but nothing has happened.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I would also like to add that when confronted not only did he lie about why he was selling the fish, but when further pressed for information, he deleted my comments so that no potential buyers could see them, and didn't further respond to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He hasn't broken any forum rules so nothing can be done.


----------

